# Cavaliers Sign Tarence Kinsey



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> The Cleveland Cavaliers have signed guard Tarence Kinsey to a contract, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. Per team and league policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> Kinsey, 24, split last season with the Memphis Grizzlies and with Fenerbahce Ulker Istanbul of the Turkish Basketball League. In 11 games with Memphis, he averaged 3.6 points on .421 shooting and 1.1 rebounds in 8.7 minutes per game. He averaged 9.2 points in 14 regular season games with Fenerbahce Ulker and posted averages of 8.8 points on .492 shooting and 2.8 rebounds in 12 Euroleague games.
> 
> ...


eace:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

god.. Damn.

it's known kinsey was my favourite player not in the NBA, i was campaigning all over the toronto board for them to sign the kid once he was released (stupidly & pointlessly by the Grizzlies earlier last season)

he's really active on Defence on the perimeter, he's a capable 20pt scorer given the touches, underrated athletically. cleveland got a steal, surprised he wasnt signed earlier... lIke immediatly after the grizzlies let him go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Where are you on the Kinsey scale?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

what what


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would assume that this probably means the end of Sasha Pavlovic. If we sign this guy, I would assume we are trading Pavlovic(perhaps for JR Smith?) and this guy would be JR Smith or Ben Gordon's backup.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Solid signing. He is talented.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This guy can play. I'm still trying to understand why Chris Wallace released him and kept Casey Jacobsen. Whatever.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I would assume that this probably means the end of Sasha Pavlovic. If we sign this guy, I would assume we are trading Pavlovic(perhaps for JR Smith?) and this guy would be JR Smith or Ben Gordon's backup.


I view this signing as a replacement for Devin Brown. While Brown had good moments, his blowing off of practice, getting on Brown's bad side and some inconsistent play spelled the end for him.


----------

